# Daydreaming and cognitive functions



## TheProphetLaLa (Aug 18, 2014)

Rice said:


> I thought I was INTP for a long time, and part of it was because of maladaptive daydreaming. It used to be bad when I was in school but after graduating I haven't had as many issues. I still do a lot of daydreaming, but it doesn't seem to get in the way of things as much as it used to.


Did yours start in childhood too? And did it gradually start fading away on its own? Its been the opposite for me, its just gradually got stronger with time. I feel as if the depression and mdd have been feeding on each other.


----------



## Rice (Apr 27, 2014)

TheProphetLaLa said:


> Did yours start in childhood too? And did it gradually start fading away on its own? Its been the opposite for me, its just gradually got stronger with time. I feel as if the depression and mdd have been feeding on each other.


Yes, it did start in childhood. It's part of the reason grounding never worked on me. I'd just lay there and daydream. For me, I think it had to do with going to school. I hated going to school, so when I was at school I'd constantly daydream, and at night I'd keep myself awake daydreaming because falling asleep meant I'd have to go to school the next day. Right now I don't have a steady job, which isn't exactly good because not having money sucks, but I'm also not forcing myself to go somewhere I hate everyday. 

I do still have some issues with daydreaming, but it's much less severe than when I was in school.


----------

